# 66 engine compartment vacuum and elec harness



## Evileye (Apr 11, 2016)

I am putting together my 66 convertible. It was apart way back when, before I acquired it. It was a no power car, I converted it to Power Steering, and Power Brakes. Does anyone have pictures of the top of the engine compartment showing the Vacuum hoses, the electrical harness and the Spark plug wire Holders?? I will post 2 pictures of the front of the carb area and the rear. There is a blue plug in a non threaded hole on the intake. What goes there??? the yellow plug is just a non used hole on the front of the Carter AFB. I am trying to figure out where to get the vacuum for the Power brake booster.

Since I first Posted, I now have the vacuum all corrected. Anybody have pictures of the proper placement and proper spark plug wire holders for a 66 4 barrel PS and PB.???

Also how is the engine harness fastened along the top of the valve cover???


Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks 

Terry


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here are some pictures of my 66 carter AFB, the left is the vacuum advance, center is the brake booster and the right is the automatic transmission modulator.


----------



## Evileye (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks!!!!

That helps a lot on the vacuum. It looks like I need a press in fitting for the front on the carb. I also will need a fitting for the rear almost like yours.

I upgraded the exhaust to RA4 manifolds and 2.5" exhaust. I installed the proper heat shield for the RA4 and got the 67 harness for the engine compartment. Where is the harness bringing the starter solinoid wire up from under the manifold?? I believe the Battery cable will come accross to the wheelhouse and right up to the battery. But I am not sure where to route rest of the harness??? does it come up behind the water pump or behind the Power steering pump?? I see that it goes rearward accross the Intake manifold. Are their clips that hold it??

Thanks A lot. This really helps

Terry


----------

